# Аккордеон Заря



## loramt (30 Мар 2017)

Достался от дедушки. внешне состояние отличное, кроме нескольких запавших круглых клавиш. (На фото видно) Совсем в этом не разбираюсь и хочу продать. Помогите оценить стоимость.


----------



## vev (30 Мар 2017)

*loramt*,

такое состояние называется "дрова". 500 р - потолок и то ждать его до скончания веков.


----------



## avm (31 Мар 2017)

Здается, ТС уже продаёт инструмент: 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_zarya_1072627416


----------



## loramt (31 Мар 2017)

avm писал:


> Задетая, ТС уже продаёт инструмент:
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_zarya_1072627416


Так точно, поэтому и уточняю цену.все логично.


----------



## vms37 (31 Мар 2017)

avm писал:


> avm написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Задетая, ТС уже продаёт инструмент:
> > https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_zarya_1072627416


особенно прикольнули в объявлении слова "в хорошем состоянии"


----------



## Евгений51 (31 Мар 2017)

loramt писал:


> Достался от дедушки. внешне состояние отличное, кроме нескольких запавших круглых клавиш. (На фото видно) Совсем в этом не разбираюсь и хочу продать. Помогите оценить стоимость.
> 
> 
> На фото видно, что корпус повело, правые регистры не ровные. Скорее всего и мастика пересохла Ремонт тысяч на 10 самое мало, если строй держит. Вот отсюда пляшите по цене.


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Мар 2017)

Честный вариант- только один. Отремонтировать эти дрова тысяч  за 10, и продать в исправном виде за одну тыщу. Ибо этот аккордеон  в состоянии  "как новый"  не стОит больше. 

Либо найти ремонтника, которому по каким-то непонятным причинам нужны запчасти именно такого динозавра. Хотя, запчасти там тоже "отменного качества")...


----------



## loramt (31 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за ответы! Пожалуй, пусть и дальше лежит, как музейный экспонат для потомков)


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Мар 2017)

Для попадания в музей этот аккордеон должен храниться 500-600 лет в барокамере, при постоянных параметрах влажности, давления, температуры. Это очень дорогое мероприятие...


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2017)

Ой какой злой народ пошел...


----------



## sgoryachih (31 Мар 2017)

Преподаю в Детской школе искусств с 1987г. При выборе инструментов для своих учеников, такие "варианты" никогда не рассматриваю, даже если отдают бесплатно. Бывают случаи, когда аккордеон ученику достался "в наследство". В этой ситуации нас ждут бесконечные ремонты, но в итоге - всё равно покупка старенького, но добротного "немца"...


----------



## sgoryachih (31 Мар 2017)

У нас в Волгограде есть безумцы, которые надеются подобное даже на автомобиль сменять


----------

